# Broken Proto Coupler



## sunmorgus (May 23, 2010)

Through circumstances unknown to me, the Proto-Coupler on my RailKing (link to the RailKing page is in my signature) will no longer close (I know it had something to do with my 4 year old, but beyond that he won't tell me what happened). I assume it is broken for good, and will need to be replace, but was wondering if in the mean-time, I could just replace it with a regular coupler (of which I have a spare) so that I could still drive the engine. Is this possible, or will I need to just wait until I can replace the Proto-Coupler? Thanks!


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

If it is a standard coupler box you can place any brand in there. I use Accurail couplers as replacements due to a bargain I received on them. Bachmann EZ Mate, Mc Henry and KDee all make couplers that will replace any other brand.


----------

